# Auf Hecht an der Glomma



## Zanderstefan (16. Juli 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

am 13.Oktober geht`s endlich wieder nach Norge.:m Allerdings diesmal für mich was ganz neues. Im Süsswasser auf Hecht Zander, Barsch usw. an der Glomma.
Jetzt mal ein paar Fragen mit der Hoffnung auf Infos:
Wie ist das Wasser? eher klar oder trüb?
Welche Ködergröße und Farben?
Ist dort spezielles Gerät nötig?
Geht da jerken oder besser doch nur Gummis?
Bin da total ahnungslos.#c

Bin gespannt auf eure Tips

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## nordman (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Hecht an der Glomma*

moin stefan!

es funktioniert da kurz gesagt eigentlich alles. es gibt enorm viele hechte, aber sie stehen nicht ueberall. gerne unterhalb von stromschnellen und auch in tieferen kesseln. der fluss ist teilweise ueber 20m tief!

das wasser ist im oktober eher klar, was sich nach starken regenfællen aber relativiert.

spezielles geræt ist nicht nøtig.

ich wuerde an eurer stelle aber auch ein paar kræftige grundruten mitnehmen, mitsamt einem brandungsdreibein. im oktober geht es næmlich schon ganz anstændig auf quappen.

fuer zander ist es dann aber schon zu spæt, die duerften sich dann schon wieder zum grøssten teil im øyerensee befinden.


----------



## Zanderstefan (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Hecht an der Glomma*

Hallo nordman,

habe gerade erfahren das unser Haus auf einerHalbinsel bei Sarpsborg liegt. Ist ja ziemlich nah an der Mündung. Somit ist Meister Zander weit weg. Also Barsch und Hecht.
Gibt es da Top-Köder?
Wolte mal nen`bissel shoppen gehen

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## nordman (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Hecht an der Glomma*

stimmt, zander gibt es da keine mehr. dafuer aber auch aale, die wiederum weiter stromauf nicht mehr gibt.

einen top-køder fuer hecht? versuchs mal mit nem gelben gummifisch.


----------



## Zanderstefan (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Hecht an der Glomma*

Ersma, danke für die Tips. 
Nehme natürlich weitere Infos gerne an. Vielleicht muss ich ja noch was Kaufen 

Hört sich alles bestens an. Das ganze Zeug habe ich in meiner Köderkiste. 
Aber sicher ist sicher. 
Werde dann noch nen`paar Grandma`s und nen`paar Zalt`s keufen. Denke habe dann alles zusammen.
Versuchen es auch mal mit Jerks.

15ft Boot ist mit im Reisepreis. Echolot bringt mein Mitfahrer mit.  

Also auf nach Norge


----------



## Zanderstefan (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Auf Hecht an der Glomma*

Also Männers,

Mal schnell nen`Kurzbericht von der Glomma.
War mit zwei Freunden eine Woche dort.
Resultat:
ca. 70 Hechte (alles catch and release)
Maße Hecht: von 30cm bis 107cm
Barsche: 3 Stück. Der größte 43cm
Zander: keine

Wie schon vorher gesagt, geht dort gut Effzett Blinker in Kupfer, Sandras in Grün 23cm, Mann`s Twinkler und jeglicher GUFI von ca. 15cm.
Bei starkem Wind mussten wir 30gr. Jigheads einsetzen. Sonst reicht 14gr.
Twitchen geht auch gut, bringt aber meistens nur kleine Hechte. 
Jerken war auch erfolgreich.

Resumee: 
Top Gewässer. Noch!!! nicht überlaufen.
War richtig entspannend
Gesamtkosten: wie in Norge üblich 100 - 120 euro/Tag

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Jirko (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Auf Hecht an der Glomma*

besten dank für deinen kurzzeiler stefan und nachträglich noch nen strammes petri heil für eure "ausbeute"... tja und das euch alle aus den händen gerutscht sind ist aber auch sowas von bedauerlich  #6 #h


----------



## OWendtland (1. November 2007)

*AW: Auf Hecht an der Glomma*

Hallo zusammen!

Auch wir (Schwiegervater und mein 11jähriger Sohn - beide unerfahrene Angler) wollen 2008 Ende Juni zwei Wochen nach Sarpsborg und zwar in das Ferienhaus Skjeggeby.
Wir haben da ein 15 Fuß-Boot mit Echolot - leider haben wir keine Ahnung wie man damit umgeht  - wird ja nich so schwer sein...

Wie siehts da eigentlich mit Mücken aus zu der Zeit?
Tauwürmer darf man nicht importieren, richtig?
Maden und Rotwürmer gibt es wohl zu kaufen dort.

Gibt es noch spezielle Quelle für die Gegend?

Oliver


----------



## Zanderstefan (7. November 2007)

*AW: Auf Hecht an der Glomma*



			
				Jirko;180644... tja und das euch alle aus den händen gerutscht sind ist aber auch sowas von bedauerlich ;) #6 #h[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> Digicams machen halt verdammt rutschige Hände|bla:|supergri


----------



## Zanderstefan (7. November 2007)

*AW: Auf Hecht an der Glomma*

[quote 15 Fuß-Boot mit Echolot - leider haben wir keine Ahnung wie man damit umgeht  - wird ja nich so schwer sein...

Wie siehts da eigentlich mit Mücken aus zu der Zeit?
Tauwürmer darf man nicht importieren, richtig?
Maden und Rotwürmer gibt es wohl zu kaufen dort.

Gibt es noch spezielle Quelle für die Gegend?[/quote]

Das mit dem Echolot kann man relativ schnell lernen.
Sicheln = Fisch hinterm Boot.

Mücken: Du bist im Süden von Norwegen... das könnte schon recht warm im Sommer werden.Nehmt besser Autan o.ä. mit. Ist für mich Standardaustattung.....weil....mich lieben Mücken.#d

Tauwürmer und Maden hatten wir für alle Fälle von Deutschland mitgenommen. Ob die importiert werden dürfen? Hatten uns da nicht schlau gemacht, wurden aber auch nicht kontrolliert, obwohl wir wegen des "Versuchs des Nachverzollens" in die rote Spur gefahren sind. ( wie schon tausendfach gesagt "ehrlich währt am längsten")
Allerdings kann euch der Vermieter, übrigens ein echt netter Mensch, sicherlich einige Infos geben. Der kennt in Sarpsborg zwei Angelausrüster.

Übrigens spricht Sveinung Hansen(der Vermieter) ganz gut Englisch.
Weitere Info über www.skjeggeby.no

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Angelkroeger (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Auf Hecht an der Glomma*

Wir haben das Haus Skjeggeby vom 21-28.06.2008 gebucht und auch schon angezahlt! Hast du etwa auch ne Zusage für das Haus zu diesem Zeitpunkt?


----------



## OWendtland (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Auf Hecht an der Glomma*

Ich habe eine Zusage für 28.6.-12.07.08,
also genau nach euch^^

ALSO LASST UNS GEFÄLLIGST NOCH WAS ÜBRIG !
*Mit den Augen zwinker*

Oliver


----------



## TriplxXxfish0r (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Auf Hecht an der Glomma*

Hey Skjeggeby-KOllegen,
bin mit 3 anderen Kumpels vom 14.-21- Juni im Skjeggeby-Ferienhaus. Werde danach mal berichten und keine Angst wir lassen euch noch ein paar Hechte übrig 
Wenn ansonsten von Euch schon jemand vor uns da ist, bitte um ein paar Tipps etc. 
Danke im voraus


----------



## Karl Inge S (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Auf Hecht an der Glomma*

Some nice pikes caught in Norway latest weeks, especially on Jerkbait  I can recommend a few places besides Glomma if you are interested?

Dont forget all the other nice species you can catch in Glomma!!!

Example:
http://www.fiskersiden.no/forum/index.php?showtopic=33285&hl=glomma


----------



## TriplxXxfish0r (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Auf Hecht an der Glomma*

Ja wenn du mir ein paar gute Plätze verraten könntest wäre das nicht schlecht 
Danke im voraus


----------



## OWendtland (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Auf Hecht an der Glomma*



Karl Inge S schrieb:


> Some nice pikes caught in Norway latest weeks, especially on Jerkbait  I can recommend a few places besides Glomma if you are interested?
> 
> Dont forget all the other nice species you can catch in Glomma!!!
> 
> ...



Nice fish!
Can you tell me (us) what species are good at June/July?
Beside pikes :q. 
Do you mean the Glomma in general or in Sarpsborg?
Are there some good places for fishing in saltwater near Sarpsborg? Only testing it...|rolleyes

@TriplxXxfish0r:
Ich bin ca. 1 Woche nach euch (28.06.) da :vik:.
Würde mich interessieren ob ihr Probleme mit Mücken hattet, bzw. natürlich was wo am besten zu fangen war. Einiges weis ich ja schon von Zanderstephan und Hotspots von Vögler's Angelreisen.

Oliver


----------



## OWendtland (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Auf Hecht an der Glomma*



TriplxXxfish0r schrieb:


> Hey Skjeggeby-KOllegen,
> bin mit 3 anderen Kumpels vom 14.-21- Juni im Skjeggeby-Ferienhaus. Werde danach mal berichten und keine Angst wir lassen euch noch ein paar Hechte übrig
> Wenn ansonsten von Euch schon jemand vor uns da ist, bitte um ein paar Tipps etc.
> Danke im voraus




Und? - schon wieder daheim und erfolgreich gewesen?
Ich zähl schon die Stunden...noch 3 Arbeitstage und DO, FR zum packen und letzte Besorgungen machen.


----------

